# What type of sprinkler valve?



## Rpm (May 14, 2018)

I am trying to figure out what kind 1 1/2 sprinkler valve this is and can I get rebuild kits?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, they sell kits for the internal rubber parts. You remove the screws and it easy to do. I can't tell the brand you have. Try wiping the dirt off to see.


----------

